# Lidocain/Bupivacaine



## lcole7465 (Mar 2, 2018)

I know normally that Lidocaine or Bupivacaine are considered inclusive. However, if they are they only meds used in a Trigger Point injection, would they be billable. I know probably the worse case scenario is that they would end up being adjusted off on the back.

Any input???


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 7, 2018)

I think the issue is when looking the choices to report lidocaine such as J2001 or Bupivacaine S0020, they do not work well getting reimbursed from the carrier. J2001 is for an intravenous infusion in the descriptor but could be recommended on the NDC crosswalk for some codes that are not intravenous use but the carrier may or may think that it is appropriate to use this code.
S0020 would not be covered by Medicare.


----------

